# Turkey pot call research



## ripjack13

Ok...so since I'm laid up for while and can't play in my shop, I decided to do some reading and research on pot calls. This is going to be kinda like a journal of sorts, where I'm going to post whatever is in my head. I'm sure most of the stuff I post I can find online or here, but instead of me writting it down and losing it I'll post it here for later. So if you see dumb questions , ideas, comments or whatever, just ignore them...

these are not the droids you are looking for...move along.

Whats the difference in spacing of holes on the backside.
Where to get supplies.
Can I make my own sound board.
What's a good size to make.
What's a good thickness.
Can I make it directional.
Is there a waterproof top.
What's the difference in tops.


More to come....hold please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Whats the difference in spacing of holes on the backside.
> Where to get supplies. I use brookside (brooksidegamecalls.com).. their quantity discounts are better than anywhere else I've found
> Can I make my own sound board. You can... but IMO, you'd be better off sticking with glass or slate until you get the hang of em
> What's a good size to make. 3.5" surface with a 3" soundboard... again IMO. 3" are finicky
> What's a good thickness.  3/4-7/8" is what mine run. But the internal measurements are far more important than the external
> Can I make it directional. Good luck... I tried that several times and couldn't get any rollover
> Is there a waterproof top. Slate is pretty much the only one that won't run wet. Glass can be finicky. Ceramic is the best performing when wet IMO. But, none of them will work with a wood striker if it's wet. Need an inert material like acrylic or carbon fiber.
> What's the difference in tops. Sound mainly. Personal preference. I almost only use glass because it's extremely consistent. Pick the call you prefer to hunt and learn to make a call with that surface first. And, switching between glass, copper, aluminum, slate... it's not just a matter of gluing in a different surface. Each one will require a little different internal measurement for the best sound quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Just copying you reply Jon. cant really see it on my phone that well..

Whats the difference in spacing of holes on the backside.

Where to get supplies. * I use brookside (brooksidegamecalls.com).. their quantity discounts are better than anywhere else I've found*

Can I make my own sound board. *You can... but IMO, you'd be better off sticking with glass or slate until you get the hang of em*

What's a good size to make. *3.5" surface with a 3" soundboard... again IMO. 3" are finicky*

What's a good thickness. *3/4-7/8" is what mine run. But the internal measurements are far more important than the external*

Can I make it directional. *Good luck... I tried that several times and couldn't get any rollover*

Is there a waterproof top. *Slate is pretty much the only one that won't run wet. Glass can be finicky. Ceramic is the best performing when wet IMO. But, none of them will work with a wood striker if it's wet. Need an inert material like acrylic or carbon fiber.*

What's the difference in tops. *Sound mainly. Personal preference. I almost only use glass because it's extremely consistent. Pick the call you prefer to hunt and learn to make a call with that surface first. And, switching between glass, copper, aluminum, slate... it's not just a matter of gluing in a different surface. Each one will require a little different internal measurement for the best sound quality.*


----------



## bluedot

Whats the difference in spacing of holes on the backside. *?*
Where to get supplies. *Custom Sawing, Grassycreekcalls.com and stumpyglassman @yahoo.com*
Can I make my own sound board. *Turn a round on lathe then attach a square piece to circle then use this on the fence of saw*
What's a good size to make. *3.5 or 3*
What's a good thickness. *.800 works for me*
Can I make it directional. *never tried*
Is there a waterproof top. *Crystal plays when wet with the right striker*
What's the difference in tops. *They all sound different I like slate and crystal in 3.5inch and glass or copper for 3 inch (Copper ok but not as good as I like) They all work but the dimensions and striker have to be right.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Y'all are evil. I keep reading this stuff and seeing the beautiful calls being made and I'm thinking I'm going to have to try my hand at a couple pot calls in the near future. One thing I'd love to see in this is some explanation on constructing the striker and the materials to use to get an end that works well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

The biggest thing with calls is that what works for one won't for another. Some guys swear by dymondwood... I think it sounds like crap. This is why I've never understood why anyone could, in good faith, sell strikers. Every call is different, and each striker has to be made to sound the best on each call. Just my experience and opinion.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls

Timing is more important than tone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

When I had scott ( @Final Strut ) make a call for me, I sent him a bunch of striker blanks. Now I have a variety to choose from. The Blackwood and birds eye maple sound the best on the calls that I have that are ceramic, whereas they dont sound so well on the glass.
But..they all sound good on the slate...


----------



## bluedot

Striker's with more mass have a deeper tone. Dense wood and harder woods produce a deeper tone. Striker length will also affect sound.


----------



## ripjack13

What is the usual length to start em off at?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

8" is a good starting point... But I can make one 15" long or 6" long and it sound equally as well... All about balance


----------



## BrentWin

A pot call that calls wet, there ain't no such thing!

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/th_20150319_201551_zpsjbddzpbo.mp4


----------

